# Snowy Rose



## sigmadog (Nov 26, 2018)

I've been trying to set aside regular time for personal art, and by that I mean subjects and media that interests me. I'm starting out low-impact in terms of set-up and clean-up with this digital painting, Snowy Rose (below).

If I can establish regular personal time, and as my time constraints loosen, I'll haul out my pastels, watercolors, and oils for some traditional media as well as digital. I do love painting digitally, but I also miss getting messy with traditional materials.


----------



## H.Brown (Nov 27, 2018)

I like it sigma, the bold use of colour for the rose. Traditional mediums I find make me more excited to draw than the new computer technology you can get now, nothing like chalk on your fingers and acyrilic on your nose.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 27, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> ...nothing like chalk on your fingers and acyrilic on your nose. ��



Or in my case, picking up your cigarette and discovering later that you've given yourself an unintentional but interesting shade of lipstick... and that the cig is now stuck in place due to the acrylic paint drying. :stupid::clown::grin:

And yes, sigmadog, that's very nice... even if it does add a bit to my shivers.



G.D.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Dec 5, 2018)

Ooo yeah sig, get messy!


----------

